# How to keep dwarf lily dwarf?



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Assuming that your dwarf lily is something known as "Tiger Lotus" (Nymphaea zenkeri), the way to keep them looking good is to not let any of the leaves reach the surface. They send up those lily pads once in a while, and if you take them off right away, they figure they are sitting too deep for lily pads. As soon as they have one successfully floating on the surface they will continue with those long stemmed lily pads... So I guess it's too late, although you might try to remove all lily pads anyway and see if you can convince the plant to start sending out submersed leaves again.

Not sure about the banana plant...


----------



## doublefake (May 13, 2004)

Thanks, Wasserpest.
The big lily(lotus?) has also sprouted some small branches from the same root, but these small branches seem to never grow. I am trying to cut them from the root and plant them, also I will keep in mind to cut the pads roud: .


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

On the Bannana plant I have been told if you do not plant it and just let it sit on top of the gravel it will grow more compact and will not send out the floating leaves. I have not tried this so I don't know if it works or not.


----------



## doublefake (May 13, 2004)

I am just let it sit on the gravel, but it sent out a lot of roots into the gravel and a lot of pads then.


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

Sorry that did not work, like I said it was just something I was told and was unsure if it worked, thought I would a least try to help. 

The only suggestion I can make is just keep the floaters cutoff.

Good luck :fish:


----------

